# advice please-preferred paint brand



## bnsapp04 (Feb 13, 2017)

hello everyone! My husband just recently started a handyman business and all the work he has been getting is paint. He is very talented and has done well so far but he has some bigger jobs coming up and we would like to start really investing time and energy in getting better. That being said since we are newbies he has been buying paint from home depot in the 5 gallon buckets. What and where do the "pro's" buy their paint and what are some great and trusted brands. He is bidding on an exterior job today for a family friend who is wealthy and is going to expect high quality and thats what we want to give him. He understand we are a new business but we want to wow. Any info and advise is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

He won't be wowing any clients with paint from Home Depot. Set up an account at Benjamin Moore or Sherwin-Williams.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

bnsapp04 said:


> hello everyone! My husband just recently started a handyman business and all the work he has been getting is paint. He is very talented and has done well so far but he has some bigger jobs coming up and we would like to start really investing time and energy in getting better. That being said since we are newbies he has been buying paint from home depot in the 5 gallon buckets. What and where do the "pro's" buy their paint and what are some great and trusted brands. He is bidding on an exterior job today for a family friend who is wealthy and is going to expect high quality and thats what we want to give him. He understand we are a new business but we want to wow. Any info and advise is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


It's my opinion that most homeowners really can't tell what paint is better than another. What they will notice however, is the sheens, colors, smells, and how careful the cut ins were performed. 

All the information you need on paints can usually be found in their technical data sheets, which can be accessed online. The TDS will provide information on film thickness recommendations, recoat times, sheens, permeability, substrate preparation, coating systems, and limitations.

Another consideration: One particular paint may actually out perform another paint by applying an extra coat. For example, Benjamin Moore markets their Aura brand paint as a one coat application compared to say a BEHR paint that may require two coats to match the hide of BM Aura. But the BEHR product may actually perform better over the life of the coating given the extra coat.

The most difficult thing about painting, will be to convince people to consider the time it takes to apply the best practice and compensate accordingly. And because of that, you'll find yourself looking for primer/finishes that can be applied in one coat and have the fastest dry times in the event you have to quickly roll out another coat.

And lastly, painting is very subjective. An inferior paint can give the illusion of good quality depending on how well it was applied. This is where the duration of a warranty is important to consider.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

how is he expecting high quality when you are new to the business? that doesnt add up to me. spraying exteriors is no joke, id get professional help


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Vylum said:


> how is he expecting high quality when you are new to the business? that doesnt add up to me. spraying exteriors is no joke, id get professional help


I didn't see any mention of the exterior being sprayed in this instance. Could be that he is doing all of his jobs by hand so far. And even though he is relatively new to the business, he still could be delivering high quality work. The trick is doing so *and* making money at it.

Back to the OP - as for the paint brand, I would agree with Gymschu that using a paint brand marketed to DIYers (Behr) isn't the way to convey to customers that he is a pro. He should either establish a relationship with the local SW or BM dealers in the area (also as Gymschu mentioned) or consider using a well respected regional paint brand.

As an aside, I don't care much for handyman services. The ones I run into seem to do everything only partially correct. The old adage, "Jacks of all trades, masters of none.", always comes to mind. But maybe the guy in question here doesn't fit that particular stereotype - I'm sure there are exceptions out there. 

Do have to wonder though why anyone would hire a handyman, friend or not, to paint an expensive upscale home instead of hiring a professional painter to do the job.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Information entropy*



bnsapp04 said:


> hello everyone! My husband just recently started a handyman business and all the work he has been getting is paint. He is very talented and has done well so far but he has some bigger jobs coming up and we would like to start really investing time and energy in getting better. That being said since we are newbies he has been buying paint from home depot in the 5 gallon buckets. What and where do the "pro's" buy their paint and what are some great and trusted brands. He is bidding on an exterior job today for a family friend who is wealthy and is going to expect high quality and thats what we want to give him. He understand we are a new business but we want to wow. Any info and advise is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


There may be a reason you are asking and not your husband, but if he is going to do the work, I would think it to be a good idea if he were doing the asking rather than you being an intermediary. This had nothing to do with your being a woman. We have several women here at PT that can run circles around many of the men here (myself included). It has to do with loss of information being transmitted. Also, the question of "What and where do the "pro's" buy their paint and what are some great and trusted brands" leads me to wonder what else your husband doesn't know that he should.

With that in mind, there is information I see lacking in your post, like:

What kinds of surfaces are going to be painted?

What kind of prep needs to be done?

Is a primer needed, and if so, which primer?

Are there photos of the house you can post?

What part of the country are you in and what is the weather like? (here in Chicago it is winter right now  )

I would imagine that even the best paint will not adhere properly if the surface is not prepped right. Getting the right paint is just one of a number of factors involved in doing a good paint job.

Not to be unfriendly, but I, and probably others here as well, would be more apt to want to help you if you gave as much information up front about the job instead of leaving us here to weedle that info out of you (or your husband) comment by comment, and this happens too often here. Sort of like someone going to the doctor and she says "how do you feel?" and they say "not good." That doesn't give the doctor much to go on.

At any rate, welcome to the forum.

futtyos


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> I didn't see any mention of the exterior being sprayed in this instance. Could be that he is doing all of his jobs by hand so far. And even though he is relatively new to the business, he still could be delivering high quality work. The trick is doing so *and* making money at it.
> 
> Back to the OP - as for the paint brand, I would agree with Gymschu that using a paint brand marketed to DIYers (Behr) isn't the way to convey to customers that he is a pro. He should either establish a relationship with the local SW or BM dealers in the area (also as Gymschu mentioned) or consider using a well respected regional paint brand.
> 
> ...


I completely disagree that preferring BM or SW automatically exemplifies one as a professional painting contractor. I can arrive at ten "professional" painting job sites within thirty minutes of me and find that six out of ten have workers with no more experience, qualifications, or documents for that matter, than what the self taught owner operator has. And there will be cans and buckets of SW, BM, KM, DE, PPG, etc. all over the place. 

At the same time, I can go to a professional remodel job where the licensed sub contractor painter is applying BEHR per the GC's specification. It's all relative. Bottom line, the paint doesn't make the painter.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Put it this way, you could spray one of the "professional" brands of paint on a ceiling all you want, but your painting acumen will still be questioned once you've applied frog tape to the walls that you will eventually cut in. 

See, at the end of the day, it is how you manage the logistics of painting, including time, that reallly qualifies one as a professional painter. Not the Ace Hardware paint you're using.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

True statements above^^^^^^^. I had an old, wise SW store manager who was the very best in the business who would always say this, "A great painter can use any kind of paint and make the job look good." Now, we all know there are limitations to that statement, but, on the whole, it is true. I'm sure almost all of us have had to use Wal-mart paint, Dutch Boy, Sears, etc. at some point in our careers, and, in the end, you find a way to make it "all look good."


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I completely disagree that preferring BM or SW automatically exemplifies one as a professional painting contractor. I can arrive at ten "professional" painting job sites within thirty minutes of me and find that six out of ten have workers with no more experience, qualifications, or documents for that matter, than what the self taught owner operator has. And there will be cans and buckets of SW, BM, KM, DE, PPG, etc. all over the place.
> 
> At the same time, I can go to a professional remodel job where the licensed sub contractor painter is applying BEHR per the GC's specification. It's all relative. Bottom line, the paint doesn't make the painter.


Don't think I ever implied that the paint makes the painter, or that using one of those two brands automatically makes someone a professional painter. The OP wanted to know of a brand or brands that _most_ professionals use. To that end I suggested SW and BM over Behr because it's been my observation that these are probably the most commonly used by professionals. Part of that is likely due to those stores being available in most area (of course so is HD) and that professionals prefer the level of service they are more likely to obtain there (not my experience with HD). I also suggested tto the OP that they look into a quality regional brand as a choice - something I avail myself of.

When I see a "pro" using Behr, it indicates to me that they are trying to go with a lower priced paint to improve their profit margins rather than giving their customers a top quality product - but that is just my opinion. Now if a GC is involved, and they are specifying Behr then that is another matter. But I didn't see anything about a GC being involved in the OP.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> Don't think I ever implied that the paint makes the painter, or that using one of those two brands automatically makes someone a professional painter. The OP wanted to know of a brand or brands that _most_ professionals use. To that end I suggested SW and BM over Behr because it's been my observation that these are probably the most commonly used by professionals. Part of that is likely due to those stores being available in most area (of course so is HD) and that professionals prefer the level of service they are more likely to obtain there (not my experience with HD). I also suggested tto the OP that they look into a quality regional brand as a choice - something I avail myself of.
> 
> When I see a "pro" using Behr, it indicates to me that they are trying to go with a lower priced paint to improve their profit margins rather than giving their customers a top quality product - but that is just my opinion. Now if a GC is involved, and they are specifying Behr then that is another matter. But I didn't see anything about a GC being involved in the OP.


You're right. Especially since we all have access to whatever there is that can give us a better appearance. And what better way to make one appear more competent, successful, creative, smart, and beautiful than to use only the highest of quality. Hell, if it wasn't for baggy pants, no one would know the quality of my expensive name brand drawers.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

All "likable and thankable" posts here, but agree with RH mostly. Box Store paints convey "handyman" IMHO, whereas paint store products give the impression of "professional". The proof, however, is always in the finished pudding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> You're right. Especially since we all have access to whatever there is that can give us a better appearance. And what better way to make one appear more competent, successful, creative, smart, and beautiful than to use only the highest of quality. Hell, if it wasn't for baggy pants, no one would know the quality of my expensive name brand drawers.


So, what do you use?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> So, what do you use?


Jockey of course. Haynes reeks of DIY...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> You're right. Especially since we all have access to whatever there is that can give us a better appearance. And what better way to make one appear more competent, successful, creative, smart, and beautiful than to use only the highest of quality. Hell, if it wasn't for baggy pants, no one would know the quality of my expensive name brand drawers.


Really don't know what your problem is today, but I don't believe I indicated anywhere that any of that was the reason most painters tend to use SW or BM.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

radio11 said:


> All "likable and thankable" posts here, but agree with RH mostly. Box Store paints convey "handyman" IMHO, whereas paint store products give the impression of "professional". The proof, however, is always in the finished pudding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If this was Steven King's The Stand, you Semijohn, Gough, Slinger, and RH would have all gone to Colorado, while the rest of us ended up in Las Vegas.:sad:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Jockey of course. Haynes reeks of DIY...


Now, now, don't blame any reek issues on the brand. 

:wink:


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

radio11 said:


> All "likable and thankable" posts here, but agree with RH mostly. Box Store paints convey "handyman" IMHO, whereas paint store products give the impression of "professional". The proof, however, is always in the finished pudding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder though what percentage of HO see Behr as a paint that conveys that imagine. I'd bet it's more among pros that it speaks to that.
I don't have enough experience using Behr to lay judgement on it. Probably used about 10 gals. in 20 years and only because a HO had already bought the paint. I can't remember having an issue with it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> Really don't know what your problem is today, but I don't believe I indicated anywhere that any of that was the reason most painters tend to use SW or BM.


In fairness to all elements of the painting industry, I just wonder if the manufacturers of BEHR paint products would appreciate being relegated soley to DIY status any more than DeWalt would.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

bnsapp04 said:


> hello everyone! My husband just recently started a handyman business and all the work he has been getting is paint. He is very talented and has done well so far but he has some bigger jobs coming up and we would like to start really investing time and energy in getting better. That being said since we are newbies he has been buying paint from home depot in the 5 gallon buckets. What and where do the "pro's" buy their paint and what are some great and trusted brands. He is bidding on an exterior job today for a family friend who is wealthy and is going to expect high quality and thats what we want to give him. He understand we are a new business but we want to wow. Any info and advise is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


We use PPG and BM. The things I look for in a paint store is quality products, accuracy (in tints, matches and orders), delivery, fair prices, prompt service, and having my back on product failures. The occasional contractor event is also nice.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> In fairness to all elements of the painting industry, I just wonder if the manufacturers of BEHR paint products would be satisfied being relegated to DIY status any more than DeWalt would.


I think Behr gave up the option to be worried about that as soon as they hopped into bed with HD. But I doubt they have any concerns with their percieved image as a DIYer product *or* their association with HD. Then again, they may get upset everytime they have to go to the bank.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> I think Behr gave up the option to be worried about that as soon as they hopped into bed with HD. But I doubt they have any concerns with their percieved image as a DIYer product *or* their association with HD. Then again, they may get upset everytime they have to go to the bank.


So, we shouldn't like BEHR because it's sold out of a home improvement store? 

This discussion is meaningless and getting us no where. Some people will use BEHR and some people won't. Big deal. But I'm not going to indict a product I never use simply to appear professional. But it seems to be the nature of communities to want solidarity in some particular thing. Hating BEHR seems to be Paint Talk's lure and bond. I don't want any part of it.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I would just like to suggest that you should keep in mind the importance of good prep work and the appropriate use of a primer suitable for the surface you are eventually topcoating. In addition, you will find over time that the brand/quality of paint you settle on is usually correlated with the type of customer you are servicing. Focusing on high-end customers allows you more flexibility in choosing paint products, as their increased cost isn't criticized as frequently by the wealthy as by those on limited budgets. You have to get your bid accepted, so targeting the wealthy is definitely something you should focus on. 

You will eventually gain the experience to know what brands you can successfully use and when/where to use them. Flip jobs/realtor work/new construction typically dictate that lower lines of paint (regardless of manufacturer) will be used. Primers are an entity all to themselves, and one type/brand does not fit all circumstances.

And the ease with which you can purchase your products (proximity to you or the job) will play a large part in determining which brands you will decide upon. In short, I think you will find yourself utilizing different brands based upon each situation, but that you narrow them down over time as you discover whether they serve your needs in terms of price, application, adhesion/hide/coverage, etc. Another thing: particular brands and lines of paint get reformulated quite frequently these days, so you may find that something that works great for you now may not be so great two or three years from now. Or, a product may improve over time.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> So, we shouldn't like BEHR because it's sold out of a home improvement store?
> 
> This discussion is meaningless and getting us no where. Some people will use BEHR and some people won't. Big deal. But I'm not going to indict a product I never use simply to appear professional. But it seems to be the nature of communities to want solidarity in some particular thing. Hating BEHR seems to be Paint Talk's lure and bond. I don't want any part of it.


You seem to like putting words into my mouth (or onto the screen) today. I would like you to quote me where I said I hate Behr (or even dislike it) - whether it be in this thread or in any other. 

Me? I almost never use BM because it's sold out of a cubby hole at a local lumber yard and I never know from one time to another who will be mixing my products. And as for product knowledge? Forget about it.

SW? About fifty percent of the time depending on the project. But I am fortunate to have access to a great staff in my local store who goes out of their way to work with me and make my life easier.

The other fifty percent? Miller Paints, a regional company that also has a great local crew and good products to allow me to give my customers a great finished job.

Other than that you are right in that it's a moot point in what guys use as long as they and their customers are happy with the results.

But I'd still like to know what paint products you use when you are working on or in a customer's home.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CApainter said:


> So, we shouldn't like BEHR because it's sold out of a home improvement store?
> 
> This discussion is meaningless and getting us no where. Some people will use BEHR and some people won't. Big deal. But I'm not going to indict a product I never use simply to appear professional. But it seems to be the nature of communities to want solidarity in some particular thing. Hating BEHR seems to be Paint Talk's lure and bond. I don't want any part of it.


 
So, don't take part, it's pretty easy.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

It appears CA has fallen to the influence of Randall Flagg. There's no saving him now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Just remember, the OP started all this crap. 

I live in what's left of the "Bible Belt" and some of these older, widow ladies are very politically conservative. HD is an Atlanta based company--good, right? Not so much. They are well known to hire those of an "alternative lifestyle". Doesn't bother me, but I've had more than one negative comment about an HD bucket of tools I used to carry around. Behr, for better or worse, is one and the same for those people. Before you sneer--I'll bet your region of your country has its eccentricities as well. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

radio11 said:


> Just remember, the OP started all this crap.
> 
> I live in what's left of the "Bible Belt" and some of these older, widow ladies are very politically conservative. HD is an Atlanta based company--good, right? Not so much. They are well known to hire those of an "alternative lifestyle". Doesn't bother me, but I've had more than one negative comment about an HD bucket of tools I used to carry around. Behr, for better or worse, is one and the same for those people. Before you sneer--I'll bet your region of your country has its eccentricities as well.
> 
> ...


Well sure, but that doesn't mean we can't sneer at yours. :wink:


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Just a bit too much hostility going on here. Can we dial that back? It isn't helping the OP at all. And really.. why is that even an argument? I've used BEHR. Not my favorite but I made it look just as good as any BM or SW job I've done. The only things that really matter to a painter are how does it look at the end, how easy was it to work with, and how reliable is the product and the reps behind it. And the last part can vary widely by region and even by store.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

getrex said:


> Just a bit too much hostility going on here. Can we dial that back? It isn't helping the OP at all. And really.. why is that even an argument? I've used BEHR. Not my favorite but I made it look just as good as any BM or SW job I've done. The only things that really matter to a painter are how does it look at the end, how easy was it to work with, and how reliable is the product and the reps behind it. And the last part can vary widely by region and even by store.



You think that was hostile? Oh yeah, you're new around here aren't you? 

Nah, that wasn't hostile, just a difference of opinions. No personal attacks, name calling, or being disrespectful came into any of it. It's all good.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> You seem to like putting words into my mouth (or onto the screen) today. I would like you to quote me where I said I hate Behr (or even dislike it) - whether it be in this thread or in any other.
> 
> Me? I almost never use BM because it's sold out of a cubby hole at a local lumber yard and I never know from one time to another who will be mixing my products. And as for product knowledge? Forget about it.
> 
> ...


I used to like my regional paint company, Kelly Moore, but I have had some issue with it lately. I prefer Benjamin Moore next to that.

As far as putting words in your mouth, that is not my intentition. But, calling BEHR a DIY product because it is sold out of a home improvement center, that happens to cater to contractors as well as homeowners, is pretty much an indictment. Besides, I see a lot of DIY'ers at KM, SW, and BM dealers.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> It appears CA has fallen to the influence of Randall Flagg. There's no saving him now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at you with The Stand reference! My Gawd it's been ages since I've heard that name.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Look at you with The Stand reference! My Gawd it's been ages since I've heard that name.


I figure you would be heading to Colorado also.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

CApainter said:


> I figure you would be heading to Colorado also.


Nah Colorado looked boring, I'm heading to LA. :devil3:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> As far as putting words in your mouth, that is not my intentition. But, calling BEHR a DIY product because it is sold out of a home improvement center, that happens to cater to contractors as well as homeowners, is pretty much an indictment. Besides, I see a lot of DIY'ers at KM, SW, and BM dealers.


Whatever. You have your opinion and and I have mine. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

What did I miss? Someone talking crap about behr? That's what I get for playing war thunder all afternoon. shoot.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

CApainter said:


> I used to like my regional paint company, Kelly Moore, but I have had some issue with it lately. I prefer Benjamin Moore next to that.
> 
> As far as putting words in your mouth, that is not my intentition. But, calling BEHR a DIY product because it is sold out of a home improvement center, that happens to cater to contractors as well as homeowners, is pretty much an indictment. Besides, I see a lot of DIY'ers at KM, SW, and BM dealers.


Ppl call Behr crap, cuz for the price and quality it is out of the scale. We usually get discounts out of the major paint suppliers, real discounts, big box stores don't do that much, if at all. I'd use $20 a gln paint from Miller, heck, even Rodda, any time over $40+ Behr from HD.. once more.. any time. Why? No runs even on thing roller coating, hides better, touches up better, well.. anything better. Why spend more to get less? That's why it is called whatever it is called. Nothing against it, yet, nothing towards it.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

As far as an OP, try different paints on different projects and decide what you like, it is all up to the personal preference, if it is going, let it go. Just that.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PACman said:


> What did I miss? Someone talking crap about behr? That's what I get for playing war thunder all afternoon. shoot.


*Warning* - serious potential derail possible! 

You a gamer PAC?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Do answers matter?*



futtyos said:


> There may be a reason you are asking and not your husband, but if he is going to do the work, I would think it to be a good idea if he were doing the asking rather than you being an intermediary. This had nothing to do with your being a woman. We have several women here at PT that can run circles around many of the men here (myself included). It has to do with loss of information being transmitted. Also, the question of "What and where do the "pro's" buy their paint and what are some great and trusted brands" leads me to wonder what else your husband doesn't know that he should.
> 
> With that in mind, there is information I see lacking in your post, like:
> 
> ...


Looks like not getting answers to the questions I asked of the OP didn't slow anyone down from commenting. But that's not the half of it! I just found out that since I disabled Java Script for this site, I can't post any emojis other than smiling or frowning. 

futtyos


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

CApainter said:


> If this was Steven King's The Stand, you Semijohn, Gough, Slinger, and RH would have all gone to Colorado, while the rest of us ended up in Las Vegas.:sad:


Colorado is closed, all full.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

goga said:


> Ppl call Behr crap, cuz for the price and quality it is out of the scale. We usually get discounts out of the major paint suppliers, real discounts, big box stores don't do that much, if at all. I'd use $20 a gln paint from Miller, heck, even Rodda, any time over $40+ Behr from HD.. once more.. any time. Why? No runs even on thing roller coating, hides better, touches up better, well.. anything better. Why spend more to get less? That's why it is called whatever it is called. Nothing against it, yet, nothing towards it.




Here Premium Plus Ultra is about $33 and Marquee is $42ish. With the one-coat offering it could be cheaper for some. And some people just like BEHR. I'm not one of them.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

getrex said:


> Here Premium Plus Ultra is about $33 and Marquee is $42ish. With the one-coat offering it could be cheaper for some. And some people just like BEHR. I'm not one of them.


 
as if that actually works in real life not just in ho minds:vs_laugh:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> *Warning* - serious potential derail possible!
> 
> You a gamer PAC?


kinda. When i can put up with all of the bitching. I haven't had much time the last 15 years or so. But i started out on an original Pong game when it was brand new so yeah I guess I'm a gamer. Love War Thunder except for the guys who hover over the re-spawn point looking for easy kills. Can't handle the tanks yet.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

kmp said:


> Colorado is closed, all full.


See! That's what happens when you give free marijuana to refugees.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> as if that actually works in real life not just in ho minds:vs_laugh:


water will "one coat" btw. That phrase doesn't really mean anything anyway.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

radio11 said:


> Just remember, the OP started all this crap.
> 
> I live in what's left of the "Bible Belt" and some of these older, widow ladies are very politically conservative. HD is an Atlanta based company--good, right? Not so much. They are well known to hire those of an "alternative lifestyle". Doesn't bother me, but I've had more than one negative comment about an HD bucket of tools I used to carry around. Behr, for better or worse, is one and the same for those people. Before you sneer--I'll bet your region of your country has its eccentricities as well.
> 
> ...


Well I'll be. I'm down here in the Bible Belt myself, but I've never heard of that.:surprise:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

radio11 said:


> Just remember, the OP started all this crap.
> 
> I live in what's left of the "Bible Belt" and some of these older, widow ladies are very politically conservative. HD is an Atlanta based company--good, right? Not so much. They are well known to hire those of an "alternative lifestyle". Doesn't bother me, but I've had more than one negative comment about an HD bucket of tools I used to carry around. Behr, for better or worse, is one and the same for those people. Before you sneer--I'll bet your region of your country has its eccentricities as well. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only complaints from California conservatives concerning one of the largest and most well known home improvement centers in the state, are the illegal day laborers milling around the parking lot, soliciting shoppers.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

chrisn said:


> as if that actually works in real life not just in ho minds:vs_laugh:




Never said I believed it but I have a side job right now with the one-coat Marquee (HO insisted). We'll see what happens. Even if it does cover, though, I doubt it will last even half as long as a two-coat product. This is going over Cashmere with a lot of patches from garbage I scraped off the walls and three large mud patches. It will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Might I suggest you start your business on the right foot by applying a very good quality brand of paint. What that actually means is to apply mid-grade at the very least in a Brands such as Benjamin Moore, which is our preferred brand. This allows that your jobs will last longer, will take less time to complete, and will cause less problems or sometimes no problems whatsoever in order to get professional results. Secondly I would consider buying high grade paint brushes and rollers instead of inexpensive ones. This will allow you to get professional results when applied properly and will save you time which means money not only on the first job but on every job that you use these professional applicators. Of course there are a thousand other things that can be suggested but in my opinion these might be the two most important things to consider


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

getrex said:


> Never said I believed it but I have a side job right now with the one-coat Marquee (HO insisted). We'll see what happens. Even if it does cover, though, I doubt it will last even half as long as a two-coat product. This is going over Cashmere with a lot of patches from garbage I scraped off the walls and three large mud patches. It will be interesting to see how it turns out.


 
Please let us know


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Recent pic of two of fifteen cabinets I brushed and rolled two years ago. HO bought paint. It's Behr Premium Plus. Held up beautifully, HO says she's pleased with it's durability. These cabinets had a factory laminate finish before I painted them. Just saying if you know what you're doing, you can make any product work. Some products might take a little more finesseing than others. In regards to the paint used on this job, I found no difference as far as application and workability as compared to Ben or Regal semi. Seeing how well it's held up, I just might add the Premium Plus Semi Enamel to my choices of trim paints.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Tell your hubby to go to a reputable PAINT store. Pick one. PPG, SW,BM,P&L (tip to you pac) and ask lots of questions.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

loaded brush said:


> View attachment 88145
> 
> Recent pic of two of fifteen cabinets I brushed and rolled two years ago. HO bought paint. It's Behr Premium Plus. Held up beautifully, HO says she's pleased with it's durability. These cabinets had a factory laminate finish before I painted them. Just saying if you know what you're doing, you can make any product work. Some products might take a little more finesseing than others. In regards to the paint used on this job, I found no difference as far as application and workability as compared to Ben or Regal semi. Seeing how well it's held up, I just might add the Premium Plus Semi Enamel to my choices of trim paints.


First remark came out of nowhere.. what is the price for the Behr's Premium Plus? And just two years? Cheapest primer can hold on to it with no questions asked.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

getrex said:


> Here Premium Plus Ultra is about $33 and Marquee is $42ish. With the one-coat offering it could be cheaper for some. And some people just like BEHR. I'm not one of them.


Look, if Behr's Marquee 42ish will do at least the job Miller's 20ish PerformancePlus will, for the price of PerformancePlus, I will be in love with it because Miller is 3 miles farther than the HD is. Get a clue.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

loaded brush said:


> View attachment 88145
> 
> Recent pic of two of fifteen cabinets I brushed and rolled two years ago. HO bought paint. It's Behr Premium Plus. Held up beautifully, HO says she's pleased with it's durability. These cabinets had a factory laminate finish before I painted them. Just saying if you know what you're doing, you can make any product work. Some products might take a little more finesseing than others. In regards to the paint used on this job, I found no difference as far as application and workability as compared to Ben or Regal semi. Seeing how well it's held up, I just might add the Premium Plus Semi Enamel to my choices of trim paints.


 
How many coats and what primer if any?


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

chrisn said:


> How many coats and what primer if any?


Zinsser Odorless Oil and two coats of Premium Plus.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

loaded brush said:


> View attachment 88145
> 
> Recent pic of two of fifteen cabinets I brushed and rolled two years ago. HO bought paint. It's Behr Premium Plus. Held up beautifully, HO says she's pleased with it's durability. These cabinets had a factory laminate finish before I painted them. Just saying if you know what you're doing, you can make any product work. Some products might take a little more finesseing than others. In regards to the paint used on this job, I found no difference as far as application and workability as compared to Ben or Regal semi. Seeing how well it's held up, I just might add the Premium Plus Semi Enamel to my choices of trim paints.


Was that Premium Plus or Premium Plus Ultra?

futtyos


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

chrisn said:


> Please let us know


Will do.





goga said:


> Look, if Behr's Marquee 42ish will do at least the job Miller's 20ish PerformancePlus will, for the price of PerformancePlus, I will be in love with it because Miller is 3 miles farther than the HD is. Get a clue.



QTF. This is what I said about hostility. It is about contempt, not about how many swear words or insults you throw around. Having a discussion about the pros and cons of a product should not involve any statements that anyone is a fool for being on either side.

If BEHR or any other product truly didn't have a place in the industry then nobody would buy it. Even SW A100 and Master Hide still exist despite how low quality they are. It's the same for every brand out there.

Tl;dr, cheerleaders are the best.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

futtyos said:


> Was that Premium Plus or Premium Plus Ultra?
> 
> 
> 
> futtyos




Behr is gonna run out of superlatives one day. Or need a two page label.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Premium Plus Ultra Maxx Limited Collectors Edition by Lady Gaga.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

getrex said:


> Premium Plus Ultra Maxx Limited Collectors Edition by Lady Gaga.


That's what I'm talking about! Pull out all the stops!:vs_laugh:


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

futtyos said:


> Was that Premium Plus or Premium Plus Ultra?
> 
> futtyos


Behr Premium Plus. Never liked the Ultra.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

The Ultra is like water and splatters everywhere. Even the cut in requires drop clothes and plastic.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*HO purchase*



loaded brush said:


> Behr Premium Plus. Never liked the Ultra.


You had mentioned that the HO had purchased the paint and I was just wondering which it was, the PP or the PPU. So you are saying that the cheaper of the 2 is holding up well on the cabinets. Interesting.

futtyos


----------



## Californiapaints94 (Jan 8, 2017)

California paints is goes head and head with Ben Moore and blows away sherwin Williams in product imho


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Californiapaints94 said:


> California paints is goes head and head with Ben Moore and blows away sherwin Williams in product imho


Heard lots of good things about California Paints. Wish we had access to them up here. 

Kelly Moore is also one that I would like to use more. Miller has bought out most of their stores up here but they had the sense to still offer some of their products (ex. Dura Poxi). Wish they had more.


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

I think Sherwin Williams is the best place to start with being new. Get a paint representative from SW


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Jerr said:


> I think Sherwin Williams is the best place to start with being new. Get a paint representative from SW


Do you have a PPG store near you? Less expensive, somewhat better quality. IMO


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

I prefer Benjamin Moore Paint. I recommend Sherwin to a newbie because the SW has representatives that will help. PPG is ok, not a big fan.


----------

